
MVP vs. MVE – minimal viable experience - kedron
http://www.kedronrhodes.com/mvp-vs-mve/
======
cvanlaw
Do you have an example of an MVP vs MVE? It sounds like the MVE approach
focuses more on a minimum quality of user experience rather than a minimum set
of features; is there a particular way to state this that you've found
effective?

